# TKB Trading for micas or other suggestions?



## AverysMom (Jan 14, 2009)

I want to buy a bunch of colors and there are several choices for mica colors it seems. I've bought samples from tkbtrading.com, wholesalepowders.com and theconservatorie.com and now i want to buy more and some in bigger sizes and wondering what other choices there may be. tkb has great quality and a HUGE selection of colors, wholesalepowders.com has great quality and the samples are absolutely HUGE for the price and compared to the others and theconservatorie.com is good quality too but seems a bit on the pricey side (I bought some from somerset.com too and they were the same, good but pricey). Any other suggestions? I'm interested in making my own eyeshadows right now and want to make foundation too...most of these seem to have mineral makeup making kits too. All of these companies seem to have the same quality powders and colors, so I'm wondering if price and customer service is the only difference? I've been happy with all of them...any suggestions? As far as size, the samples at tkb and wholesalepowders.com seem to be the best and would last the longest, wholesalepowders being quite a bit larger.

I havent ordered from coastal scents or raisins (not sure if that is how its spelled), any thoughts on these two?


----------



## Saints (Jan 14, 2009)

I recommend TKB trading, their POP micas are awesome


----------



## Ames101 (Jan 14, 2009)

definately TKB...which is exactly the same as wholesalecolors.com

their colors are great, the samples are freakin huge, and cheap, they're good quality when mixed with Kaolin clay and boron nitride in extremely small amounts and they feel so nice on. chameleon fine and blackstar blue are my two faves from them. and their foundation starter pack is a reasonable price


----------



## AverysMom (Jan 15, 2009)

yea, i love tkbtrading too...but the other one is wholesalepowders.com not wholesalecolors. I believe they are different companies. The samples were a lot bigger and the quality and comparisons of colors are the same, of the micas that i have received from both companies. i think i will order from both so that i can get a good selection of all the colors i love, but i do like the larger samples, they last so long.


----------



## beadjunky (Jan 15, 2009)

is wholesalepowders.com owned by the same people as Aubrey Nicole? the company name was KARMAR. also it looked like the colors were much the same at both places.


----------



## AverysMom (Jan 15, 2009)

i like and use some of the aubreynicole makeup too but i think the items are different. an sells makeup and the wholesale company sells micas and powders, dont think they are the same, but they are both in louisana so maybe owned by the same company i ordered a bunch of samples from both there and tkb and a couple from coastal scents too. cant wait to get them all and play around with mixing them thanks for the replies


----------



## beadjunky (Jan 16, 2009)

i should have clarified. i meant that the colors looked similar from wholesalepowders to TKB. it makes sense for a company to expand their business by selling the raw materials that they use.

also, i find it interesting that all traces of the 'KARMAR' name are now missing from the wholesalepowders website. IMO it is better to be up front with who you are. BTW, the privacy statements are exactly the same from aubrey nicole to wolesale powders..... i find that amusing. they might want to edit that a bit, too.


----------



## chichi (Jan 27, 2009)

their POP is so good. and hillie collection is great, they are 7 color for 9 dollar. large size

the "travel to " planet collection is great too, but only a teaspoon size, smaller than usual kind


----------



## purplesunshine (Feb 3, 2009)

i'm glad i came across this thread, wholesalepowders sounds good!

however tkb says their samples are 1 tablespoon which is roughly 1/3rd oz but wholesalepowders says theirs is 1/4th oz.

have you received samples from them both so you actually know for a fact that their quantity is more?


----------



## simisimi100 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a question please.

if I have a matte bronzer and I want to add some gold mica.. or some sparkles, can I do that?

do I need something to mix or just mix in the jar?


----------



## Ames101 (Feb 4, 2009)

you can just mix it with the blush, if the blush has good adhesion, otherwise add some kaolin clay or another mineral that helps improve adhesion. but make sure you look at the pictures if you decide to order from them. you'd want a gold that in the picture with the fingers actually had a colored powder instead of just sparkle (gleaming gold is just glitter)


----------



## vblanchette (Feb 5, 2009)

TKB is great! Use them alot &amp; quick too!


----------



## Lysette (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's a comparison between a TKB and a Conservatorie sample:

TKB vs Conservatorie, it's a 25 ml jar.

And some swatches of the stuff I got from TKB:

browns, golds

some pinks

varia

the Pop!s

and an EOTD

shipping was 14 USD.


----------



## purplesunshine (Feb 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *beadjunky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i should have clarified. i meant that the colors looked similar from wholesalepowders to TKB. it makes sense for a company to expand their business by selling the raw materials that they use.
also, i find it interesting that all traces of the 'KARMAR' name are now missing from the wholesalepowders website. IMO it is better to be up front with who you are. BTW, the privacy statements are exactly the same from aubrey nicole to wolesale powders..... i find that amusing. they might want to edit that a bit, too.


Actually, Ijust bought some stuff from them and KARMAR is what came on my paypal bill!


----------



## purplesunshine (Feb 18, 2009)

ok so my wholesalepowders stuff came and i am SO MAD, the ounces i ordered are SO SMALL. they are barely larger than the TKB sample. I measured up their ounce against the TKB ounce and it was twice as much AND my coastal scents ounce was WAY MORE than my tkb ounce. so from now on i'm only ordered full ounces from coastal scents!

and the sample size from wholesalepowders which claimed to be 1/4th of an ounce is barely larger than the coastal scents teaspoon! the TKB 1 tbsp sample is wayyy bigger than theirs EVEN though 1 tbsp is less than 1/4 ounce because 1/4 ounce is being measured by weight and the tbsp is loose powder which weighs a lot less.

infact the 1 ounce of silk mica i got is little enough to actually fit in a 1 ounce jar and ANYONE with any mineral knowledge knows that 1 ounce jars only hold a few grams of powder because its so light and fluffy!

i don't know about kaolin clay but the 8 oz they sent me was really not that large either.

all in all, i doubt i will ever go back to wholesalepowders again. it's TKB and coastalscents all the way for me.

why is the titans logo on the conservatorie website, also alot of the links aren't working and keep leading me to a high school football teams page


----------



## Lysette (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you for telling us







I will not be ordering from them then.


----------



## candygalore (Feb 18, 2009)

almost all of my mineral makeup is from tbk and i think me being a woman of color the colors really pop specially when you use eye drops as your mixin medium the really show and now i buy from pure luxe too this two are my fave web-sites to buy from.


----------



## Ames101 (Feb 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *candygalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif almost all of my mineral makeup is from tbk and i think me being a woman of color the colors really pop specially when you use eye drops as your mixin medium the really show and now i buy from pure luxe too this two are my fave web-sites to buy from. i don't know about you, but i'm looking forward to trying the new eye primer and wetliner from tkb. the new stuff they brought out looks like its going to be awesome


----------



## purplesunshine (Feb 19, 2009)

oh i didn't know they had an eye liner and primer, i would have ordered it, darnit, i just put in a huge order and it's already been shipped! otherwise they're really good about adding stuff to your order if it hasn't been shipped yet!

are you sure you don't mean coastal scents? cause they have an eye primer, which i have, and a wetliner which is supposedly just like mac's fluid line. i haven't ordered that yet cause the black is always out of stock!

and, no problem lysette.


----------



## Ames101 (Feb 19, 2009)

the wet liner that tkb has is an actual wetliner. its the solution to mix your piggys with before you apply them.

coastals 'wetliner' sounds like a creme liner by popular definition.

but yeah, all their new stuff is awesome. theres like 16 new items that are primers, or other premade makeup fixatives


----------



## purplesunshine (Feb 22, 2009)

oh yeah i just noticed that stuff. i had seen it before but hadn't given it much thought, i wish i'd bought the wet liner though! it sounds great.

have you tried the glycerin mixed with water trick to use as a mixing medium for your minerals?


----------



## Lysette (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm bumping this thread just to let everyone know that I've posted swatches of at least 80-100 TKB Trading micas on my blog. Some are yet to be posted (blues, grays-whites-blacks, purples).

I. R. Pale: TKB Trading


----------



## simisimi100 (Mar 29, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lysette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm bumping this thread just to let everyone know that I've posted swatches of at least 80-100 TKB Trading micas on my blog. Some are yet to be posted (blues, grays-whites-blacks, purples).I. R. Pale: TKB Trading

Hi Lysette and thank you for lovely swatches. its so beautiful

I have 2 question for you if you can answer I will be thankfull..






did you mix the micas from TKB with something? or did you apply them as is?

and the cute conteiners.. where did you got them? from the net?

thank you so much !

Simha


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Lysette. I like TKB alot!


----------



## Lysette (Mar 29, 2010)

Originally Posted by *simisimi100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Lysette and thank you for lovely swatches. its so beautiful
I have 2 question for you if you can answer I will be thankfull..





did you mix the micas from TKB with something? or did you apply them as is?

and the cute conteiners.. where did you got them? from the net?

thank you so much !

Simha

I did not mix them with anything - most are fine if you just use eyeshadow primer. Very glittery ones like 24K Gold, Pink Crystal and unfortunately also the Zodiac Collection do not adhere to skin very well even when you use primer.
Jars are Sarstedt jars, which is a lab equipment company. SARSTEDT

I think they are originally meant for some rather icky samples



.

Here's a review on them I. R. Pale: MMU containers and jars


----------



## simisimi100 (Mar 29, 2010)

thank you so much !!!!


----------



## Beauty addict (Apr 4, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lysette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm bumping this thread just to let everyone know that I've posted swatches of at least 80-100 TKB Trading micas on my blog. Some are yet to be posted (blues, grays-whites-blacks, purples).I. R. Pale: TKB Trading

Wow, thank you for all those swatches!



They look so great! I was trying to figure out which colors to order and can't say you helped me with that, now I want them all, LOL




Could you please tell me - as I've read few posts above - you don't mix them with anything, just apply them over an e/s primer and I was wondering - how long do they last?

And my 2nd question: I see you're from Europe, how was you shipping price per orders? And how fast did they arrive?

Thank you!


----------



## Lysette (Apr 4, 2010)

Pleasure is all mine





If u have a decent enough primer you do not need to mix with anything. The sparkly stuff needs some extra help - eyeliner liquid or smth. Most last a day if you use a primer. Some last at least half a day without primer too.

Shipping is a gem - arrives in 6 to 10 days and costs 12-14 USD. Shipping is expensive because they use prepaid envelopes. I suggest to make the most of it and cram that parcel to the max



.

Some pigments adhere well, some are useable only when you pat them on but when you rub them, they become dark gray and loose the lustre etc.

PS! I do recommend to get a sample of eyeshadow base mix too - u can mix it with the bright reds and get wearable blushes that way. Or blend it with oxides for matte shadows.

Originally Posted by *Beauty addict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, thank you for all those swatches!



They look so great! I was trying to figure out which colors to order and can't say you helped me with that, now I want them all, LOL




Could you please tell me - as I've read few posts above - you don't mix them with anything, just apply them over an e/s primer and I was wondering - how long do they last?

And my 2nd question: I see you're from Europe, how was you shipping price per orders? And how fast did they arrive?

Thank you!


----------



## Beauty addict (Apr 4, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lysette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pleasure is all mine




If u have a decent enough primer you do not need to mix with anything. The sparkly stuff needs some extra help - eyeliner liquid or smth. Most last a day if you use a primer. Some last at least half a day without primer too.

Shipping is a gem - arrives in 6 to 10 days and costs 12-14 USD. Shipping is expensive because they use prepaid envelopes. I suggest to make the most of it and cram that parcel to the max



.

Some pigments adhere well, some are useable only when you pat them on but when you rub them, they become dark gray and loose the lustre etc.

PS! I do recommend to get a sample of eyeshadow base mix too - u can mix it with the bright reds and get wearable blushes that way. Or blend it with oxides for matte shadows.

Thank you for your kind answer.





Huh, shipping is $12 (I've checked that now) which is high since I don't plan to order that much. Hmm, I'll see about that. Maybe I'll order on a friend's address in U.S. and she'll ship it to me (I want to avoid our customs taxes, which are quite high unfortunately and their minimum order is $19.50).

Anyway, I've been lurking through their site and I don't know where to start, LOl.





Have you been ordering only their micas and have you tried to mix your own colors? If you have, how did it work out?


----------



## Lysette (Apr 4, 2010)

We have to play around with the customs too, the limit starts at 22 eur, on all purchases exceeding that we have to pay the VAT of 20%. A friend in the US is therefore a must have. I've used a friend in Finland before, they have the customs limit on 45 eur.

Mixing the colors is fun and they have a nice recipe book too. I definitely recommend as color therapy.

Must have colors for blue eyes are Moon Stone, Athena and Ivory Lace. Anyone can wear those and look classy. Smokey XXX is very good for pale skinned people to make smokey eyes with. Aquarius is also very good subtle grayish green, Aster Hue a nice lilac with golden sheen. Forged Gold for evening makeup (with a dark base). Apricot as a golden blush, Oriental Beige as bronzer, Winter Rose or Echo as all over lucid colors for face... Pop Collection with black mica and satin white and you can do lots of colors yourself.

The only things I do not recommend are the sparklies and the Zodiac Collection cause they need some serious help for adhering to the skin.


----------



## Beauty addict (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you Lysette!

And thanks for all recommendations! I think I'll make a wish list now.





Will let you know how my order worked out (though I won't be ordering so fast).


----------



## MascaraJunkiez (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm really not that huge of a fan of TKB. I mean her colors ARE pretty, but they are all just deviations of the SAME shade over and over again. Plus she cuts the crap out of her shades which is why if ya'll notice they seem to be so sheer and you HAVE to add kaolin or csmax to them to make them work well. I bought umber and copper penny only to find they were the same shade. Then the colors are really just glitter with very little staying power. If you add kaolin and other additives to her micas it severely compromises the shimmer metalic-y effect.

I hate Coastal Scents customer service, but I have to give credit where it's due...they have much better micas. Like a LOT better, and yes I'm like 99.9% sure they use the same supplier as tkb so the only reason the quality would be so drastically different is because Kaila from tkb (even though I love her) is cutting her micas.

If you put Coastal Scents micas on your arm and then Tkbs you can immediately feel the difference. Tkb's have severe fall out and are sheer. The colors are more shimmery than Coastal Scents but they do not stay and they will fall out. Coastal scents stays on without additives and is much more silkier and smoother to the touch when applying.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 10, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MascaraJunkiez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm really not that huge of a fan of TKB. I mean her colors ARE pretty, but they are all just deviations of the SAME shade over and over again. Plus she cuts the crap out of her shades which is why if ya'll notice they seem to be so sheer and you HAVE to add kaolin or csmax to them to make them work well. I bought umber and copper penny only to find they were the same shade. Then the colors are really just glitter with very little staying power. If you add kaolin and other additives to her micas it severely compromises the shimmer metalic-y effect. 
I hate Coastal Scents customer service, but I have to give credit where it's due...they have much better micas. Like a LOT better, and yes I'm like 99.9% sure they use the same supplier as tkb so the only reason the quality would be so drastically different is because Kaila from tkb (even though I love her) is cutting her micas.

If you put Coastal Scents micas on your arm and then Tkbs you can immediately feel the difference. Tkb's have severe fall out and are sheer. The colors are more shimmery than Coastal Scents but they do not stay and they will fall out. Coastal scents stays on without additives and is much more silkier and smoother to the touch when applying.

Seriously? I'm thinking the complete opposite. I have a ton of each TKB and CS and TKB is way more pigmented than CS! I've not had any problems with Coastal Scents costomer service in the 17x I have ordered. All micas need a base so its not meant to wear alone aways.


----------



## Lysette (Jun 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MascaraJunkiez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm really not that huge of a fan of TKB. I mean her colors ARE pretty, but they are all just deviations of the SAME shade over and over again. Plus she cuts the crap out of her shades which is why if ya'll notice they seem to be so sheer and you HAVE to add kaolin or csmax to them to make them work well. I bought umber and copper penny only to find they were the same shade. Then the colors are really just glitter with very little staying power. If you add kaolin and other additives to her micas it severely compromises the shimmer metalic-y effect. 
I hate Coastal Scents customer service, but I have to give credit where it's due...they have much better micas. Like a LOT better, and yes I'm like 99.9% sure they use the same supplier as tkb so the only reason the quality would be so drastically different is because Kaila from tkb (even though I love her) is cutting her micas.

If you put Coastal Scents micas on your arm and then Tkbs you can immediately feel the difference. Tkb's have severe fall out and are sheer. The colors are more shimmery than Coastal Scents but they do not stay and they will fall out. Coastal scents stays on without additives and is much more silkier and smoother to the touch when applying.

This makes me suspect the complete opposite - since CS stuff adheres to the skin so well, they must be cut - with boron, bismuth oxychloride, magnesium myristate or something else to make them stick. Pure micas are on the sheer side and tend not to adhere. I have to use eye makeup base to make them stick.


----------



## makeup reviews (Jun 11, 2010)

I recommend TKB trading, their POP micas are awesome


----------



## divadoll (Jun 12, 2010)

I love the pops too. You can make tons of colours from that pop colour wheel! Get the matte e/s base at the same time so you can actually use it as eyeshadow.


----------



## MascaraJunkiez (Jun 13, 2010)

Nope..it's tkb definitely, and her micas aren't pure...they do have additives. Off of the top of my head I know she has zinc oxide, tin oxide, silica, iron oxide, mica in the majority of her ingredient listings. Her ingredient list is even longer than the rest of the mica suppliers. they all have the same supplier, she just cuts her's and makes different combinations of the same color and resells them. Nothing wrong with it. But it's obvious (based off of the filler ingredients in her micas; the fact that she has over 150 micas while her competitors with the exact same colors have a more concentrated base with less filler and they also have less shades) that she's cutting and reselling the sme thing over and over again.

I've never seen the ingredients you listed on any of CS's stuff (not to say it's not there...I just haven't seen it). I don't know what reason there would be for them to not list additives in their products that aid in adherence they don't seem to have a problem with using unnatural or controversial ingredients.

Originally Posted by *Lysette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This makes me suspect the complete opposite - since CS stuff adheres to the skin so well, they must be cut - with boron, bismuth oxychloride, magnesium myristate or something else to make them stick. Pure micas are on the sheer side and tend not to adhere. I have to use eye makeup base to make them stick. I guess to each his own. Between my sister and I, we have the full sized version of the majority of tkbs micas as well as CS. So I know for fact that they are selling the same colors, just curious as to why the quality is so drastically different. CS are much more pigmented (metalic-like/oxide based), less fall out, easier application and glide..but no shimmer. TKB's are more SHIMMERY with less glide, fall out, and the "need" for a base...plus...there's a good chance that you are repurchasing the same color you did before...this is especially the case for her bronzes.
I'd recommend buying from both and mixing the colors...that way you get the best of both worlds.





Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Seriously? I'm thinking the complete opposite. I have a ton of each TKB and CS and TKB is way more pigmented than CS! I've not had any problems with Coastal Scents costomer service in the 17x I have ordered. All micas need a base so its not meant to wear alone aways.


----------



## silvia (Jun 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MascaraJunkiez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nope..it's tkb definitely, and her micas aren't pure...they do have additives. Off of the top of my head I know she has zinc oxide, tin oxide, silica, iron oxide, mica in the majority of her ingredient listings. .



As I read this, I'm pretty sure you don't read the ingredients very well. YOU DO realize that oxides are what gives the mica its color,don't you? Look on any site that sells colored micas. And silica is used to reflect light in some specialty micas, and also used by CS. As a customer of both TKB and CS, I think your comment is uncalled for and inaccurate. It's obvious to me that you are very inexperienced and really don't know what you're talking about.At this point, I can only pray that you are formulating for yourself only.


----------



## Lysette (Jun 14, 2010)

I am intreagued... MascaraJunkiez, would you please list the colors CS has and TKB does not have? Id like to look at their piggies but i do not wish to overlap my existing collection.

Also - do you know of blogs that would have a substantial amount of swatches of the CS piggies?

PS! ZnO and TiO2 are white pigments, iron oxides are colorants from yellow, red, brown to black color, mica is also a colorant. only silica is there to add shine and slip. i think tin oxide is the silvery pearl effect - not additives at all, most are pigments.


----------



## Purty (Jun 14, 2010)

Dear MascaraJunkiez,

What you are doing is called libel, if you don't know what it is, look it up in a dictionary....

Do you have any proof that TKB is actually selling mica's that aren't pure? Do you work at a laboratory? Can you actually test them other than swatching them and looking at them?

And how do you know TKB and SC have the same supplier. Do you work in the same business? I know for a fact SC has a couple, TKB has a couple but how do you know they are the same? Do you know how many suppliers there are worldwide? Do a calculation of probability and let us know the outcome.

How do you determine what is the same color, just by looking at them? Do you own a microscope? Did you know that particle size has an import influence on how shimmery and opaque a product is. Furthermore a lot of suppliers sell 'almost' the same color but in different particle sizes and with different ingredients.

What surprises me is that you are mouthing off a pigment supplier but don't seem to have any knowledge about the subject. It has been said before, but the ingredients you mention are quite common in pigments. You might add Carmine and ferric ferrocyanide to you 'on top of your head' list. These are also quite common in colored mica's.

So selling over a 150 mica's is proof of exactly what?

Now try looking up the MSDS at SC and the ones at TKB, i did..., I checked a couple of colors and couldn't find any difference. Maybe i just looked up the wrong ones but maybe you should support your claims with a some proof??

Since when is shimmer a standard to determine quality in a mica? Do you know how silly that sounds?

And what is exactly the problem with mixing colors? It's not cutting them. I don't see any problem with buying a sample of mixed colors, spares me in buying 2 or more samples and have to do it myself and ending up with twice as much.....

Originally Posted by *MascaraJunkiez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nope..it's tkb definitely, and her micas aren't pure...they do have additives. Off of the top of my head I know she has zinc oxide, tin oxide, silica, iron oxide, mica in the majority of her ingredient listings. Her ingredient list is even longer than the rest of the mica suppliers. they all have the same supplier, she just cuts her's and makes different combinations of the same color and resells them. Nothing wrong with it. But it's obvious (based off of the filler ingredients in her micas; the fact that she has over 150 micas while her competitors with the exact same colors have a more concentrated base with less filler and they also have less shades) that she's cutting and reselling the sme thing over and over again. 
I've never seen the ingredients you listed on any of CS's stuff (not to say it's not there...I just haven't seen it). I don't know what reason there would be for them to not list additives in their products that aid in adherence they don't seem to have a problem with using unnatural or controversial ingredients.

I guess to each his own. Between my sister and I, we have the full sized version of the majority of tkbs micas as well as CS. So I know for fact that they are selling the same colors, just curious as to why the quality is so drastically different. CS are much more pigmented (metalic-like/oxide based), less fall out, easier application and glide..but no shimmer. TKB's are more SHIMMERY with less glide, fall out, and the "need" for a base...plus...there's a good chance that you are repurchasing the same color you did before...this is especially the case for her bronzes.

I'd recommend buying from both and mixing the colors...that way you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 15, 2010)

Definitely there are same colours sold by both, you just have to look carefully not to duplicate. CS is definitely less pigmented and which I feel is of lesser quality and thus it is also cheaper than TKB. Cutting it would make it less pigmented and you require more product than one with higher concentration. Because of this, I would prefer TKB over CS but in the end, I'm just making it for myself and a few friends as gifts so it really doesn't matter. It all depends on preference. Shipping charges are less at CS so if you are trying to go it cheap, go to CS, if you are wanting more pigmented product, go to TKB.

Also... Libel is intentionally speaking maliciously against someone to hurt them or their business. We are all entitled to our opinions without fear of Libility especially on a forum. Libel is also probably the hardest thing to prove as everyone is entitled to an opinion.


----------



## MascaraJunkiez (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow. What an unjustifiably angry post.

You are an illiterate.

The poster who I initially quoted stated that "pure" micas were typically on the sheer side and needed a base. I stated (in response) that TKB's mica's weren't "pure" and did indeed contain other additives (which they do...and you have confirmed that fact).

*As I read this, I'm pretty sure you don't read the ingredients very well.*

Forgive me if I don't trust your...err..."reading skills". I know what ingredients are in the micas that I've purchased because I have them in my posession. I'm curious as to how you can school me on ingredients and labels that you do not posess. Quick...what are the ingredients in the mica that I am holding right now...?

*YOU DO realize that oxides are what gives the mica its color,don't you?*

You do realize that I never stated other wise, don't you?

*Look on any site that sells colored micas.*

*yawn* I've looked. Just to play Devil's Advocate here, you are wrong. Iron Oxide is* not* required to give mica color. *Certainly not* exclusively, the fact that you even made that statement let's me know you know nothing of which you speak. Your ignorance is blatant yet you have the audacity to "tell me off". Please. Sit down.

*And silica is used to reflect light in some specialty micas, and also used by CS.*

Would you like a cookie? Where exactly did I say it wasn't used by CS? What I said, was that TKB has more additives in her micas than other suppliers that I have found (which is the truth).

*As a customer of both TKB and CS, I think your comment is uncalled for and inaccurate.*

As a customer of TKB, CS, DIY cosmetics, Southern Soapers, Wholesale Supplies Plus and a plethora of other suppliers of cosmetics, I can assure you my knowledge in regard to formulation and micas runneth over. You do a disservice to the brands that you tout as being a customer of by accusing someone of being "inaccurate" without accurately proving your point. So far you've "accurately" portrayed yourself as a moron. Congrats.

*It's obvious to me that you are very inexperienced and really don't know what you're talking about.*

You're projecting.

*At this point, I can only pray that you are formulating for yourself only.*

LOL...at this point I can only pray that you get hooked on phonics, immediately. This is ridiculous. *Your* comment is what is uncalled for. You are attacking me and throwing an internet hissy fit comprable to that of my 4 year old because I stated that TKB's micas contain additives (which they do and you stupidly confirmed this which proves how unjustified your anger is). There IS a such thing as "pure mica"; pure mica that does not contain titanium dioxide, silica, ect. It exists. TKB and CS just doesn't sell it. That was the point of my post. TKB's mica isn't anymore "pure" than CS because neither sells "pure" mica. They contain additives. For the love of God, get off of the internet, and read a book.

Originally Posted by *silvia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As I read this, I'm pretty sure you don't read the ingredients very well. YOU DO realize that oxides are what gives the mica its color,don't you? Look on any site that sells colored micas. And silica is used to reflect light in some specialty micas, and also used by CS. As a customer of both TKB and CS, I think your comment is uncalled for and inaccurate. It's obvious to me that you are very inexperienced and really don't know what you're talking about.At this point, I can only pray that you are formulating for yourself only. Thank you for your respectful response.





I dont think there are colors that CS has that TKB doesn't have. TKB has the most colors by far with the best shimmer. What confuses me is the drastic difference in the feeling of their micas and staying power. I think both have good traits and bad ones, which is why I suggested that the OP would get best results from both by simply mixing.

Pigments can be additives though and tin oxide is an additive (as an example). TKB even has a page on their website where they sell additives under the name "Base Powders/Additives". The base powders and additives that they sell on their base powders additives pages (some) are also included inside of their micas. This by no means discredits TKB's micas. NOTHING is wrong with using additives. My reason for stating that she uses additives was in response to the comment that her's were "pure". There *is *a such thing as pure mica. TKB's (as well as CS) just contain additives so they aren't "pure".

I don't see many blogs and swatches in regard to CS's micas beyond their palettes, unfortunately.

Originally Posted by *Lysette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am intreagued... MascaraJunkiez, would you please list the colors CS has and TKB does not have? Id like to look at their piggies but i do not wish to overlap my existing collection.
Also - do you know of blogs that would have a substantial amount of swatches of the CS piggies?

PS! ZnO and TiO2 are white pigments, iron oxides are colorants from yellow, red, brown to black color, mica is also a colorant. only silica is there to add shine and slip. i think tin oxide is the silvery pearl effect - not additives at all, most are pigments.


----------



## silvia (Jun 18, 2010)

A hissy fit? You're "projecting". Well mascara munkie, I can see that your aim is just to stir the pot. You drama queens really need to get a life.


----------



## Psychomama (Jun 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MascaraJunkiez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow. What an unjustifiably angry post. 
You are an illiterate.

The poster who I initially quoted stated that "pure" micas were typically on the sheer side and needed a base. I stated (in response) that TKB's mica's weren't "pure" and did indeed contain other additives (which they do...and you have confirmed that fact).

*As I read this, I'm pretty sure you don't read the ingredients very well.*

Forgive me if I don't trust your...err..."reading skills". I know what ingredients are in the micas that I've purchased because I have them in my posession. I'm curious as to how you can school me on ingredients and labels that you do not posess. Quick...what are the ingredients in the mica that I am holding right now...?

*YOU DO realize that oxides are what gives the mica its color,don't you?*

You do realize that I never stated other wise, don't you?

*Look on any site that sells colored micas.*

*yawn* I've looked. Just to play Devil's Advocate here, you are wrong. Iron Oxide is* not* required to give mica color. *Certainly not* exclusively, the fact that you even made that statement let's me know you know nothing of which you speak. Your ignorance is blatant yet you have the audacity to "tell me off". Please. Sit down.

*And silica is used to reflect light in some specialty micas, and also used by CS.*

Would you like a cookie? Where exactly did I say it wasn't used by CS? What I said, was that TKB has more additives in her micas than other suppliers that I have found (which is the truth).

*As a customer of both TKB and CS, I think your comment is uncalled for and inaccurate.*

As a customer of TKB, CS, DIY cosmetics, Southern Soapers, Wholesale Supplies Plus and a plethora of other suppliers of cosmetics, I can assure you my knowledge in regard to formulation and micas runneth over. You do a disservice to the brands that you tout as being a customer of by accusing someone of being "inaccurate" without accurately proving your point. So far you've "accurately" portrayed yourself as a moron. Congrats.

*It's obvious to me that you are very inexperienced and really don't know what you're talking about.*

You're projecting.

*At this point, I can only pray that you are formulating for yourself only.*

LOL...at this point I can only pray that you get hooked on phonics, immediately. This is ridiculous. *Your* comment is what is uncalled for. You are attacking me and throwing an internet hissy fit comprable to that of my 4 year old because I stated that TKB's micas contain additives (which they do and you stupidly confirmed this which proves how unjustified your anger is). There IS a such thing as "pure mica"; pure mica that does not contain titanium dioxide, silica, ect. It exists. TKB and CS just doesn't sell it. That was the point of my post. TKB's mica isn't anymore "pure" than CS because neither sells "pure" mica. They contain additives. For the love of God, get off of the internet, and read a book.

Thank you for your respectful response.





I dont think there are colors that CS has that TKB doesn't have. TKB has the most colors by far with the best shimmer. What confuses me is the drastic difference in the feeling of their micas and staying power. I think both have good traits and bad ones, which is why I suggested that the OP would get best results from both by simply mixing.

Pigments can be additives though and tin oxide is an additive (as an example). TKB even has a page on their website where they sell additives under the name "Base Powders/Additives". The base powders and additives that they sell on their base powders additives pages (some) are also included inside of their micas. This by no means discredits TKB's micas. NOTHING is wrong with using additives. My reason for stating that she uses additives was in response to the comment that her's were "pure". There *is *a such thing as pure mica. TKB's (as well as CS) just contain additives so they aren't "pure".

I don't see many blogs and swatches in regard to CS's micas beyond their palettes, unfortunately.

WOW, Who is having a hissy fit, with some uncalled for name calling??? Speaking as a FORMULATOR.......CS does NOT list all of the ingredinets on their labels, and if you check the MSDS sheet for say.....Oriental Beige, you will see that the ingredinets are the same as what TKB lists on their Oriental Beige, but CS does NOT..at least on my Oriental Beige they DO NOT. Let's try a little education here: Tin Oxide is in ALOT of mica's. Titanium Dioxide is in 99% of ALL micas.....Iron Oxide is in 98% of ALL MICAS....and then there is Bismuth Oxycloride, Boron, Silica, and Ultramarines...etc....I know for a FACT that TKB does not cut their Mica's...I have ALL of the MIcas from CS, and ALL of the MIcas from TKB, and there is a HUGE difference in them. CS is more sheer, and lighter. TKB's are more concentrated. AND, I am speaking of the SAME micas which both sell. TKB is the ONLY supplier that I deal with that lists EVERYTHING that is on the MDSD sheets. CS does NOT, and this has been brought to their attention by SEVERAL people. CS has now been up-dating their site, and also their labels. Mica's are not suppose to be used straight. They are an INGREDIENT that is suppose to be used to create a FINISHED product. You can use them straight if you wanted too, but you need to use a primer first, becasue that is the only way you will get them to adhere well. Are YOU a formulator? Because if you were, you would know this. If you were a formulator, you would be able to tell the difference between copper penny and Umber...They are NOT the same colors. Swatch them and move to some place that has good lighting, and you will SEE the difference. Some micas are similar, but never the SAME. The same can be said for CS micas as well. IF YOU WERE A FORMULATOR, you would not be bad mouthing a company, you would be confronting them. If YOU were a FORMULATOR of Mineral Cosmetics, you would be more educated in what you speak of, and you would KNOW that straight micas, sheer or opaque, has NOTHING to do with anything. At least I HOPE you would be educated if you were a formulator, but I don't think you are. If you were a FORMULATOR, you would KNOW that if a company wanted to cut a mica, they would use LESS expensive ingredients that what is actually listed on a MSDS sheet. They would use Sericite or maybe even Kaolin clay. They would be using an ingredient that would keep the color "true", so that it would NOT be altered. 
I find it absolutely disgusting that you would bad mouth a company that you could easily confront. Your posts sound like you "know" Kaila, and you used her name. That makes it PERSONAL. Why did you not ask Kaila directly if she cuts her micas? TKB DOES have about 10 or so mica colors that they create themselves. Maybe these are the ones you are speaking of?

If I were you, before you go any further, I would do some research. I suggest you LOOK at the MSDS sheets from CS and TKB. YOu obviously know so much, and deal with both companies so much, that you will KNOW which Mica's I speak of. You will KNOW which Mica's are the same, and I am not talking about the ones that TKB formulated to Match a Mica, such as Bolera, Winterveld....etc...You know the rest I speak of, right? Sure you do!

Also, calling someone a MORON is really uncalled for. Once someone starts name calling, it is becasue they have NO other defense. I have about 50 people who would LOVE to set you straight in what you say. But becasue you know so much about TKB, you probably know who I speak of!

None of us like or tolerate anyone spreading lies, or information that is NOT true about TKB. As far as CS, I still deal with them, and I still buy from them. I am just carefully about what I buy. They have alot of nice products, and they have Micas that only they sell. So, if you are on "team" CS, that is FINE, but don't talk about another company unless YOU know the facts, and you have CONFRONTED them directly! Like I said before, YOu used the owner of TKB's name, so you obviously KNOW her...Why not give her a call? Why not shoot her a quick email to ask her what is up? That would be the responsible, mature thing to do



YOU need to do some serious research and homework, and I hope...no, I PRAY you do.

Originally Posted by *silvia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A hissy fit? You're "projecting". Well mascara munkie, I can see that your aim is just to stir the pot. You drama queens really need to get a life. I agree


----------



## iLoveMakeup4 (Jul 3, 2010)

Well I see that there seems to be a little hmm..what's the word, argument going on? Well all I want to know is which sites would you recommend purchasing mica's from. I know of TKB and CS but I would like to have my options expanded a little just to have an overall review of how many sites besides those two are worth purchasing from. Could someone make a list of reliable websites that they've purchased from other than TKB and CS? It would be much appreciated


----------



## simisimi100 (Jul 3, 2010)

good Idea!

I will appreiciate that too!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 3, 2010)

I really like TKB's color pops. You get these small little bags but you are able to make tons of shadows/blushes.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 3, 2010)

i like both TKB and Coastal Scents, they both have their ++'s. I purchase from both and you will not be disappointed in getting samples from either site. I've bought ton and tons to fill my colour collection and never have I been disappointed. Don't let the dispute here keep you from ordering because those conversations have strayed from the subject and degraded to name calling. TKB samples are larger and only $1 but shipping is more so it evens out. I would recommend TKB for your first orders, especially the pop colour wheel. That never disappoints and get the TKB Matte E/S Base too!! Definitely don't forget that so you can use the colours after you create them.


----------



## iLoveMakeup4 (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh I won't let that argument keep me from ordering from TKB and CS as I've already made a wish list to buy from both sites



. Also normally I don't let something negative someone says about a product deter whether or not i actually buy it. Do you have any other recommendations other then those two?


----------



## divadoll (Jul 5, 2010)

I have never bought any pigments from any other sites. I tend not to stray from a good thing because you risk getting a bad seed every time you try a new place. Youtubers loved TKB and Coastal Scents, I had good experiences in both so I will stay.


----------



## Princess Powder (Jul 21, 2010)

I've only purchased from CS at this point, but plain micas are carried by both CS and TKB (where I'm planning to order from next), sometimes they are even called 'plain mica', sericite is another popular name.

Plain micas are transparent, and slightly shimmery, with a white to pale brown to pale grey color, but nothing like what most people think of as 'micas'. In order to obtain the color, sparkle etc. the mica MANUFACTURERS coat the mica with titanium dioxide, other colored oxides (think iron oxide here), then cut the mica to increase the sparkle/sheen. Without those colored oxides, titanium dioxide, tin oxides etc. we wouldn't have these fabulously colored/sparkly micas that everyone loves!

So, the list of ingredients isn't 'additives' like cutting powders to bulk up the mica, those are actually part of the mica itself, and are added at the manufacturing stage, not by the wholesalers (like TKB and CS).

I hope that makes sense and helps to add some clarity



. Not trying to 'mix things up' even more!


----------



## Shanki (Jul 26, 2010)

what do you mean eye drops as your mixin medium?


----------



## Lysette (Jul 26, 2010)

it means mixing eye drops with mica for getting a more intense look (as an eyeliner, for instance). supposedly eye drops are better then water, sticks better on the lid. it's also clinically clean, coming straight from the container.


----------



## lydia.wagner (Jul 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Shanki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what do you mean eye drops as your mixin medium? mixing eye drops sounds kinda risky doesnâ€™t it.


----------



## Shanki (Jul 26, 2010)

what kind of eyedrops? Like clear eyes or visine? Or just a saline solution for eyes to be moist? Does this also work when you are pressing?


----------



## Lysette (Jul 27, 2010)

Originally Posted by *lydia.wagner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mixing eye drops sounds kinda risky doesnâ€™t it. why would it be risky? its not like you're putting it in your eyes, you're applying it on your lids! I would not put tap water in my eyes but I use it to foil my pigments any day.


----------



## Shanki (Jul 27, 2010)

Eye drops are clean, you put them in your eyes. What else makes for a good mixing medium then?


----------



## macrylinda (Aug 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *beadjunky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is wholesalepowders.com owned by the same people as Aubrey Nicole? the company name was KARMAR. also it looked like the colors were much the same at both places. i like and use some of the aubreynicole makeup too but i think the items are different. an sells makeup and the wholesale company sells micas and powders, dont think they are the same, but they are both in louisana so maybe owned by the same company i ordered a bunch of samples from both there and tkb and a couple from coastal scents too. cant wait to get them all and play around with mixing them thanks for the replies


----------



## divadoll (Aug 9, 2010)

Not same owners. both good companies tho.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 9, 2010)

Not same owners. both good companies tho.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Apr 19, 2011)

I know this post is really old but I just wanted to say TKB is amazing.  I just swatched some colors for my blog that I just started and all i put on was cheap lotion.  I've even used them before without a primer or base of  any kind, took a bath, went under water multiple times, wiped my face (a lot) and it was still bright.









and this was how little i used, i barely swiped the lid :





- foxxyb80â™¥

http://foxxyb80.blogspot.com/


----------

